# Floyd county



## cooker338 (Oct 29, 2012)

Any action yet? I did see one small 8 bumping a doe 2 days ago. After he figured out she wasnt ready they went their separate ways.


----------



## anicho (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to give it a try in the morning


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 1, 2012)

Seen another small 8 come through by his self this morning. Nose was on the ground and never stopped


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 1, 2012)

cooker338 said:


> Seen another small 8 come through by his self this morning. Nose was on the ground and never stopped



Just curious is those avatar bucks from Floyd???? nice bucks


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes the dates are wrong they are from 2010. They were on my property close to the floyd/chattooga county line.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 2, 2012)

There is a thread i started in 2010 that has a lot of pics of them


----------



## meherg (Nov 2, 2012)

my buddy is in floyd and he said its on at their place


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had 8 does in the foodplot this morning. Stayed for 30 mins, havent seen a buck yet


----------



## boarman1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Where have all my bucks gone to ??? Now little scrub bucks have showed up and all the big boys have left the property since october.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dunno? I have seen a lot of small bucks lately. Been seeing a lot of does but i think its getting close to primetime. Im almost in chattooga county so rut is a lil later


----------



## andrewdixon101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Saw a bunch of Does yesterday in Armuchee no bucks. Hunted over a rub line. Any signs of Rut in your area?


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have hunted alot this november. I have seen a good amount of does and young bucks but have not seen any chasing. I have some decent bucks still working scrapes at night. Dont know if they already have rutted or are about too.?


----------



## andrewdixon101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hoping I didn't miss it. I live south if Atlanta and our rut is finishing up. Got some family owned property off Everett Springs road.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea im on haywood valley and havent seen it yet.


----------



## andrewdixon101 (Nov 22, 2012)

cool possible gonna come back up tuesday and give her another try.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 22, 2012)

cooker338 said:


> Yea im on haywood valley and havent seen it yet.



my dad killed a doe this morning(we are also on haywood valley)  and it had a fetus about the size of a pecan in it.....  I havent seen any sign of the rut other than some rubs and a few scrapes... no chasing


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 23, 2012)

If thats the case the bred early then and any sign would prob be second rut.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sittin in the stand this morning and as soon as it got daylight had a doe come in to foodplot with nice six point. He mounted a couple times but she kept running in circles and he chased her in the woods. Bout 10 min later a 4 point came through following the scent.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 24, 2012)

Went hunting all weekend in Floyd County and didn't see a thing.  Anybody else have any luck?


----------



## bhelmes (Dec 27, 2012)

Went this past weekend seen a couple
 midday


----------

